# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Peiling van de week: Smeer jij je kinderen beter in dan jezelf?

## Leontien

> Britse ouders beschermen hun kinderen op zomerse dagen beter tegen de zon dan zichzelf. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van Cancer Research UK. De respondenten bleken minder goed voor hun eigen huid te zorgen dan voor die van hun kroost. Slechts 27 procent gebruikte zelf altijd een zonnebrandcrème met minimaal factor 15.


nu.nl

Met dit zonnige weer smeer jij jezelf dan goed in zonnebrandcrème met minimaal factor 15 net als je kinderen? Of denk je alleen aan de kinderen en vergeet je jezelf om in te smeren?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Mageha

Nee, ik smeer ons geen van alle in!! Zonnebrand crème geeft juist vaak een allergische reactie en schijnt kanker verwekkend te zijn..... 
Wij beschermen ons door tijdig uit de zon te gaan en een pet op te doen en een t-shirt aan. Werkt prima en we worden toch nog lekker bruin van steeds even in de zon en dan er weer uit!!

----------


## ReginaN

Ook wij smeren ons niet in. Volgens mij is het de bedoeling dat we vit. D opnemen en dat gebeurt niet als je je dicht smeert met zonnebrandcreme. Ook tijdens het middaguur vermijden wij de zon. Goed te doen hoor! En een keer een beetje verbrand is niet erg. Je krijgt van de zon geen kanker. Al eens iemand gezien met een hele arm of een hele rug-schouderpartij die huidkanker heeft. Onze huid kan zich prima herstellen net zoals na een snij-schaaf- wond.

----------

